# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  ADF Loss of Apetite

## GeoGirl887

Hello. I have 2 ADF in a 5 gal Marineland Portrait Aquarium. I have live plants and my substrate is CaribSea Eco-complete. I did a fishless N-cycle on the tank and it has been established for about 3 weeks now. I have noticed that 1 of my ADFs is much skinnier than the other. I see my plump one (Permit) eating all the time but the other one I have not seen eat yet. I feed them freeze-dried bloodworms and some frog pellets. I took my skinny frog (Phoebe) out and put her in a small quarantine tank with a small heater. I watched her all day today while I worked and tried repeatedly feeding her but she never ate. Do you think she is sick or do I need to find a better food for her that will stimulate her appetite? She is active, has clear eyes, and scurries away when I come close. I attached 2 pics of Phoebe (skinny) and 1 pic of Permit (plump. Again Permit is quite happy and sings all the time. Any help would be appreciated!!!

----------


## GeoGirl887

Pictures didn't attach with the original post. Here they are.

----------


## Herpin Man

Try more appetizing food, such as live blackworms, or frozen brine shrimp.

----------


## 87282554369

Is it normal for an ADF to float at the top and hang up there on occasion?I read that it can be a sign of poor water conditions or a sick frog. However, sometimes my frog will hang out for a bit and Ive noticed one of my 3 frogs has been up there a little longer tonight. Is this normal on occasion? How long is hanging out at the top a concern vs. a frog taking it easy/relaxing?I havent had my tank long: I had a friend help me cycle with their filter material and Ive had the tank barely a month and the frogs only about a week. I plan on checking the water conditions tomorrow but so far Ive been vacuuming 1-2 times a week about 10-20 percent of the water changed both times and the water level has been stable. 0 ammonia/nitrites and under 10 nitrates. I havent had the frogs long, though, and started feeding frozen bloodworms so its possible that the nitrate level has gone up since I checked last and Ill be checking soon. I mostly wanted to know if this was normal to see on occasion, though, and not always cause for concern? In the life of the tank, I havent lost any critters yet and I dont want one of my frogs to be the first :P I havent seen any more than 1 frog at the top at a time, which has caused me not to worry. I also have some anacharis at the top, which I could see encouraging a frog to hang out at the top with, since it gives them something to hang on to?Another question: How are ADF with adult ghost shrimp? I bought 3 today and the frogs are definitely curious about them, but the shrimp are fast and staying away. Im okay with the frogs eating their babies actually I think that would be kinda neat but do you think the adults will be okay as long as they stay healthy? And are red cherry shrimp adults okay with the frogs? Dont have any, but they seem cool. I just watched a video of a frog munching on a ghost shrimp so now Im a bit concerned for the shrimp. I have lots of hiding places in my tank, but the frogs also enjoy those some hiding places so Im sure theyll be in contact with the shrimp a lot.Thanks in advance for help/input

----------

